# Lifting a Jetta Sportwagen



## Bamby

We own a VW 2011 Sportwagen and for the most part a pretty satisfied with it overall. But their is one aspect about this vehicle that could stand improvement, ground clearance it really doesn't have any to speak of. On our roads around here having some air between the oil pan and the road is almost a necessity.

I'm finding a lot of results of others searching to do the same, and resulting damages created to their rides by road hazard encounters. But I'm really having a time pulling up results on how to actually pull it off. I'm not looking to raise it a lot, I'm thinking two inches front and back would be fine. But finding the right parts, probably stiffer springs seems to be problematic. I do know that if I were wishing to lower it there would be no issue at all.. lowering hardware kits and part numbers are everywhere. 

So whats available for a guy that's seeking a few inches..


----------



## muleman RIP

Look for some aftermarket 20" wheels. Lift kit would really mess with the stability system.


----------



## Bamby

muleman said:


> Look for some aftermarket 20" wheels. Lift kit would really mess with the stability system.



Don't think 20" wheels would fit under it without rubbing somewhere. It's got 16" wheels on it now with some side profile to absorb the pothole jolts on these fine roads in this area.

How I'd like to attempt this is sort of like this:

Jetta Wagon Front Spring Individual [OEM]

These are the longest and firmest OE front springs in the US MKIV range, from a VR6 Jetta Wagon. They are rated at about 170 lbs/in, 20-30 more than a Jetta sedan or Golf. Compared to sedan or Golf springs you should see about a 1" increase in ride height, and less bottoming out. SOLD INDIVIDUALLY.

Actually the one above may work for my application. I've got the inline 5 cylinder engine and a lighter transmission than the six cylinder VR6. May give some lift and also firm up and actually improve handling.

Jetta Wagon Rear Spring PAIR 

Rear springs for the Jetta Wagon. These springs are longer and substantially firmer than sedan or Golf springs. If you tow with your car or carry a lot of weight these are a great alternative to a lift kit. They will raise the back of a Jetta Sedan approximately 2". Sold in pairs.

This one I'm on the fence with they are for a Jetta Wagen and being recommended as be used for some additional lift on Jetta Sedans. I'm needing someone who knows their stuff about this German engineering so I can pull this off right.

This car actually needs some suspension help. It's to soft on the corners and suffers to much body roll. I assure you I can comfortably drive twisty two lane roads a lot faster in my pickup than somebody in this car could handle them actually trying to keep up. I'm hoping to score a win / win if I proceed with this suspension change.


----------



## 300 H and H

Surely some one Rallies this chassis in Europe. I would be surprised if the items you need for handling could not be found in the Hi Po German aftermarket.. Rallie cars need to not only handel well but cann't be too low to the ground either. Have you checked any European suppliers?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## waybomb

Kids like to install air bags. They must make a kit for yours, or somebody could adapt one. They mostly do it for lowering, but heck, what goes down must come up....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

one could always make a set of blocks to go under the struts like they do with the pickup market


----------



## Bamby

Thanks for the suggestions so far, I'm still searching around the net attempting to find a satisfactory solution I think would bring me both long term satisfaction and results. I found a good example of what I'm seeking on a VW forum, but it's a bit vague on exactly what springs he utilized to achieve the results. Picture below...



Here is the opening post from his thread...



> I just got done installing a set of stock Tiguan springs. When I pulled  them out of the box i was disappointed that for the rears they were the  same height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> further  looking i saw the tiggy springs were about twice the thickness, So i  installed the tiggy springs any way. Then i installed the springs up  front. By the way hopefully there is an easier way to take the coilovers  out with out tearing the front suspension apart. When all is said and  done my car is about double the height as it was with coil spacers in.  he ride is just how i think the sportwagen should be! It takes corners  way faster and smoother and doesnt feel like a heavy wobbly pig. The  sportwagen is 400lbs lighter than the tiggy so the springs are not stiff  and not bouncy. I also dont have that horrible understeer that i had  before. It just hooks and goes! I needed a taller car but wanted the  great handling of going lower so now i got it for under 110 bucks. Ill  post after pics later. I didnt think to grab a before and during pics as  this was a pain in the A$$ to do but well worth the blood and hard  work.
> 
> Source


A bit higher with some obstacle clearance, and far better handling. Just what I'm attempting to achieve with ours. Now to see if the 2010 and 2011 Sportwagen  models are comparable and exactly what Tigan springs he actually installed. Got a feeler out to one supplier at the moment but I have a feeling a few more feelers will be necessary before I find someone knowledgeable enough to direct me with the proper spring application I'm needing or looking for...


----------



## redsqwrl

what you are up against is a platform change. The earlier VW vehicles have a coil over strut and a huge aftermarket of suppliers.

The newer stuff has the spring and strut seperate. 

I Closed road raced VW Products for about 10 years or so.My early efforts where just enhanced spring rate which always was limited by shock lenght. Example, Passat (heaviest model W8 Four motion maybe) springs in a jetta will put  you up and inch + very easy. (most tech inspectors did not catch it) but you begin to put the shock into full extension, so we would move the upper (hat) or mount down until the AXLE shaft was at its usable limit. (starting to see the dog chase his tail?)  I wound up with a Coil over strut from Malaysia, (hot bits) lowered sub frame mounts and large tires.
tires are the quickest gain. the rest is a give and take. the Golf syncro is a good platform to research. VAG cars have many simple platforms deployed world wide the holes and mounts in the chassis is/are there but the recipe is unique to the country of origin.

tourag Air bag stuff is a good system to look at.

FWIW, a good quality aluminum skid plate is very easy to fabricate. buy some extra wheels and trust me that chassis can take a pounding. We moved the brake lines and fuel lines into internal metallic raceways and literally applied WOthrottle to forest road stages 19-33 miles in length, We messed up wheels left and right but rarely had mechanical failure of anything. by design the catalytic converters seem to get wasted a lot on our race car....... the rules state the vehicle must start the race intact..... I digress.

Mike


----------



## Dan in Napa CA

Good luck, Bamby.  Sometimes a guy has to live with his choices.  I don't think you're going to turn that Jetta into a rock crawler.


----------



## waybomb

Red, so how much planned weight loss was built into the car,?


----------

